# Trailer mod



## nomowork (Aug 13, 2012)

I just bought another project boat (glass) and the trailer sits a lot lower than my other two boats so it scrapes the driveway when the tow vehicle's tires are about to enter the driveway. We used 2 x 4s and 2 x 10s to get the trailer into the driveway but it left some scrape marks at the crown of the driveway.

My question is, has anyone ever cut off that "V" shaped support under the tongue of the trailer to gain some clearance? This boat is too heavy to try and just lift the tongue by hand (and I'm also too old for that sheet anymore) so really don't need it.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 13, 2012)

My trailer doesn't have one, I see no issues unless you want to set the tounge on the ground. I would never want to do that with the boat on it anyway.


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 14, 2012)

If that v shaped thing under the tongue is all that is scraping, whack it off. I've had plenty of trailer without it and never seen a need for it except for keeping the coupler out of the dirt, but I use a flip up jack with a wheel on all of my trailers so it's not an issue.

If you have a receiver hitch on your tow vehicle, you can get a drop hitch and flip it upside down to raise the tongue. You might need to look into something like this anyways if your trailer is not setting level when hitched up to your vehicle.


----------



## nomowork (Aug 14, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> If that v shaped thing under the tongue is all that is scraping, whack it off. I've had plenty of trailer without it and never seen a need for it except for keeping the coupler out of the dirt, but I use a flip up jack with a wheel on all of my trailers so it's not an issue.
> 
> If you have a receiver hitch on your tow vehicle, you can get a drop hitch and flip it upside down to raise the tongue. You might need to look into something like this anyways if your trailer is not setting level when hitched up to your vehicle.



It does have a flip up jack which makes it convenient.

We did flip the hitch over which still allowed the trailer to scrape less but it brought the rear of the trailer really close to the pavement.

I'm in the process of cleaning up the "new" boat and see if it'll run decently but I think we'll have to make some temporary ramp like things to fill the valley where the driveway meets the curb.


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 14, 2012)

That just sounds odd or you have a really steep driveway.

Can you post a profile pic of the boat hitched up and sitting on level ground like a parking lot?

Somethin aint right.


----------



## Palmer812 (Aug 14, 2012)

If his driveway is anything like mine I believe him. My tongue is about 2" from scraping my driveway and my trailer is perfectly level.


----------



## nomowork (Aug 14, 2012)

My other fiberglass and tin boats both barely clear the crown of the driveway where it meets the street.

I didn't have a chance to cut that "V" off today as I'm still working on cleaning up 12 years of dirt on the boat!


----------



## chevyrulz (Mar 8, 2013)

if the tongue weight is too heavy then the load is not properly balanced

move the boat back, don't hack up your trailer

edit:
lol i'm about 6 months late


----------

